# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  в чем разница????

## basurero

Привет, кто-нибудь знает в чем разница между этими словами?? 
здесь - тут 
футляр - контейнер   
Еще есть больше слов, в которых я не уверен... но я не могу помнить их прямо сейчас, так что спрошу позже... 
Спасибо

----------


## MikeM

I don't think there is much difference between the first two words. While writing this I couldn't come up with a case where they couldn't be interchanged... 
With regards to the second pair, these words are quite different. Футляр is a case designed for storing and/or carrying around a particular item, e.g. футляр для очков, футляр для скрипки, etc. Контейнер is just a container, a much more generic type of packaging. It could be a 19" sea container or a small egg container. However, it is more likely to be something big in Russian...

----------


## pisces

> Привет, кто-нибудь знает в чем разница между этими словами?? 
> здесь - тут 
> футляр - контейнер   
> Еще есть больше слов, в которых я не уверен... но я не могу помнить их прямо сейчас, так что спрошу позже... 
> Спасибо

 тут is colloquial and is not used official speech. 
(in the unversity's military training faculty) Здесь вам не тут! Здесь вас быстро отучат водку пьянствовать и беспорядки нарушать!  ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Yes, there is no difference in meaning between здесь and тут. But тут is usually perceived to be too colloquial, and it is not so often used by educated people. So, only здесь is applicable for official documents.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо! 
А теперь, очередной вопрос: что значит "человечный?" В каждом словаре другое определение.

----------


## basurero

Ай я помню, что я раньше хотел узнать.... 
в чем разница между "пытаться" и "стараться"

----------


## pisces

> Спасибо! 
> А теперь, очередной вопрос: что значит "человечный?" В каждом словаре другое определение.

 humane, humanistic (acting in a human-friendly way)

----------


## pisces

> Ай я помню, что я раньше хотел узнать.... 
> в чем разница между "пытаться" и "стараться"

 пытаться means to try, to attempt
стараться - to make an effort, to try hard

----------


## basurero

Спасибо pisces. В таком случае, как сказать "human?" 
Например, если я хочу сказать "human mistakes" или "human civilization?"

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Спасибо pisces. В таком случае, как сказать "human?" 
> Например, если я хочу сказать "human mistakes" или "human civilization?"

 человеческий: человеческие ошибки, человеческая цивилизация. 
Человечный and человеческий are not the same.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо за помощь, но у меня больше вопросов! 
наружность, внешность -------- эти слова одинаковы в значении?

----------


## Dimitri

> наружность, внешность -------- эти слова одинаковы в значении?

 НАРУЖНОСТЬ ж.
1. Внешность (appearance); черты лица (features).  
наружная сторона здания = внешняя сторона здания 
ВНЕШНОСТЬ ж.
1. Внешний облик (outward appearance), наружность.

----------


## JJ

Да, синонимы.

----------


## Dimitri

> Пожалуйста, исправьте меня, если я допустил ошибки.

  

> но я не могу помнить их прямо сейчас, так что спрошу позже...

 here you must say "вспомнить" instead of "помнить"

----------


## basurero

Все понятно, спасибо Dimitri и JJ.

----------


## Dimitri

I want to recommend you explanatory dictionary  http://www.gramota.ru/ (see window from the right side abow)  
You can check there correctness of the spelling of word and _to many words be given explanation_  (I don't know is I write it correctly   ::  )

----------


## basurero

Спасибо Дмитрий! Я уже знаю об этом сайте, я его люблю!  :P  
Но поскольку все на русском, может быть трудно понимать разницу между двумя словами....   ::

----------


## US.SR

Тяжело в учении, легко в бою.   ::

----------


## basurero

> I want to recommend you *an* explanatory dictionary  http://www.gramota.ru/ (see window from the right side *(abow ?)*) 
> You can check *the* correctness of the spelling of *a* word and *for* many words *you are* given *an* explanation (I don't know *if* I *wrote* it correctly Smile )  _The last sentance sounds a bit clunky but it's ok grammatically_

 Несколько исправлений.. I thought I'd return the favour.   ::

----------


## basurero

> Тяжело в учении, легко в бою.

 Хорошая пословица. И из этого возникает очередной вопрос! 
В чем разница между "пословица" и "поговорка?"  ::

----------


## Dimitri

I think it's same thing

----------


## Dimitri

> I want to recommend you *an* explanatory dictionary  http://www.gramota.ru/ (see window from the right side *(abow ?)*) 
> You can check *the* correctness of the spelling of *a* word and *for* many words *you are* given *an* explanation (I don't know *if* I *wrote* it correctly Smile )  _The last sentance sounds a bit clunky but it's ok grammatically_   Несколько исправлений.. I thought I'd return the favour.

 thx   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> (see window from the right side (abow ?))

 How would you say in English location of this window?   ::    http://img109.imageshack.us/my.php?image=14vi1.jpg

----------


## basurero

In the upper right-hand corner 
At the top right (hand side)

----------


## US.SR

> Originally Posted by US.SR  Тяжело в учении, легко в бою.     Хорошая пословица. И из этого возникает очередной вопрос! 
> В чем разница между "пословица" и "поговорка?"

 пословица - краткое народное изречение с назидательным содержанием, народный афоризм.
поговорка - краткое устойчивое выражение не составляющее, в отличие от пословицы, законченного высказывания.
Но в целом, отличить пословицу от поговорки иногда бывает трудно даже натив спикерам.   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://govoril.narod.ru/a.htm   _А воз и ныне там._   _А ларчик просто открывался_.   _Авось да как-нибудь до добра не доведут._    - пословица _Аппетит приходит во время еды._    _Баба с возу - кобыле легче._   _Бабушка надвое сказала._   _Банька - не нянька, а хоть кого ублажит._  _Беда (никогда) не приходит одна._   _Бедному жениться и ночь коротка._  _Бедность не порок._  _Без детей горе, а с детьми вдвое._     -  пословица _Без меня меня женили._  _Без соли, без хлеба худая беседа._     - пословица _Без соли стол кривой._   -  пословица _Без труда не вынешь и рыбку из пруда._    - пословица _Береги (платье снову, а) честь смолоду._    - пословица _Береженного Бог бережет._  _Близок локоть, да не укусишь._  _Бог дал, Бог и взял._  _Бог даст день, даст и пищу._  _Бог дурака, поваля, кормит._  _Бог любит Троицу._  _Бог милостив._  _Бог не выдаст, свинья не съест._  _Бог плута (шельму) метит._  _Бог (Господь, Христос) терпел и нам велел._    - пословица _Бог-то Бог, да и сам будь не плох._    - пословица _Богу Богово, а кесарю кесарево._     -  пословица _Бодливой корове Бог рог не дает._     - пословица _Большому кораблю - большое плаванье._  _Брат за брата не ответчик._     - пословица _Будет день - будет пища._  _Будет и на нашей улице праздник._  _Бумага все терпит._  _Был муж, да объелся груш._  _Была бы шея, а хомут найдется._   _Были бы кости, а мясо нарастет._ 
...

----------


## basurero

Спасибо всем. Лампада, это интересная ссылка. 
Ну, очередной вопрос: есть ли разница между следующими словами? 
ерунда, чепуха, чушь

----------


## Lampada

> Спасибо всем. Лампада, это интересная ссылка. Ну, очередной вопрос: есть ли разница между следующими словами?
> ерунда, чепуха, чушь

 Все три слова очень близкие по значению и, по-моему, всегда взаимозаменяемы.  Чушь - иногда немного грубо звучит.  Погугли их.  Но... только чтение, чтение и чтение разных книг и газет поможет развитию чувства языка.

----------


## samurai

> ерунда, чепуха, чушь

 According to my dictionary... no difference.

----------


## Lampada

В гостях хорошо, а дома лучше. 
В доме повешенного не говорят о верёвке. 
В здоровом теле - здоровый дух. 
В нашем полку прибыло. 
В ногах правды нет. 
В нужде и кулик соловьем свищет. 
В огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька. 
В пустой бочке звону больше. 
В семье не без урода. 
В сорок два года баба ягода, в сорок пять - баба ягодка опять. 
В тесноте, да не в обиде. 
В тихом омуте черти водятся. 
В Тулу со своим самоваром не ездят. 
В чужой монастырь со своим уставом не ходят. 
В чужом глазу сучок видим, а в своем и бревна не замечаем. 
Вали на серого, серый всё свезет. 
Вашими (твоими) бы устами да мед пить. 
Везде хорошо, где нас нет. 
Век живи, век учись, а дураком помрёшь. 
Велика честь, коли нечего есть. 
Веник в бане всем начальник. 
Взялся за гуш, не говори, что не дюж. 
Видать птицу по полету. 
Видит око, да зуб неймёт. 
Видна птица по полёту. 
Вместе тесно, а врозь скучно. 
Вода камень точит. 
Воду в ступе толочь - вода и будет. 
Вола зовут не пиво пить, а хотят на нем воду возить. 
Волк коню не товарищ. 
Волка (волков) бояться - в лес не ходить. 
Волка ноги кормят. 
Вольному воля (спасенному рай). 
Вор у вора дубинку украл. 
Ворон ворону глаз не выклюет. 
Вот Бог, а вот порог. 
Вот тебе, бабушка, и Юрьев день. 
Время - деньги. 
Всё будешь знать, скоро состаришься. 
Все мы люди, все мы человеки. 
Всё минется, одна правда останется. 
Всё перемелится, мука будет. 
Все под Богом ходим. 
Всё хорошо, что хорошо кончается. 
Всему свое время. 
Встанешь раньше, шагнешь дальше. 
Всяк кулик свое болото хвалит. 
Всяк (каждый) по-своему с ума сходит. 
Всяк правду ищет, да не всяк ее творит. 
Всяк сверчок знай свой шесток. 
Всякому овощу своё время. 
Выше головы не прыгнешь.

----------


## Dimitri

> Спасибо всем. Лампада, это интересная ссылка. 
> Ну, очередной вопрос: есть ли разница между следующими словами? 
> ерунда, чепуха, чушь

 + с помощью этих слов можно выразить:  _Что-л. маловажное, несущественное, незначительное; пустяки._

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Each of those words may be used freely to imply "nonsense". However, "ерунда" in colloquial speech may also have another meaning - "trifle, nothing". For example, you stumbled and fell down, and someone looks worrying for you: "How is your leg? Is it painful?" - You can proudly reply: "Ничего, это ерунда!" But you cannot use "чушь" in this sense. "Чушь" is "nonsense" and nothing else!

----------


## basurero

Спасибо!  
А как насчет "прочий" и "другой" (или "остальной", я не знаю точно)? Есть какая-то разница между значениями двух слов, не включая то, что "прочий" не употребляется в обиходной речи, не правда ли?

----------


## Vesh

> Тяжело в учении, легко в бою.

 Тяжело в лечении, легко в гробу.  ::

----------


## adoc

> Спасибо!  
> А как насчет "прочий" и "другой" (или "остальной", я не знаю точно)? Есть какая-то разница между значениями двух слов, не включая то, что "прочий" не употребляется в обиходной речи, не правда ли?

 "прочий" means "other" as a part of a group.  "Homer, Lisa and other characters..." "Гомер, Лиза и прочие персонажи...".  You can also say "Гомер, Лиза и другие персонажи...".  However, if you say something like "Он уехал в другую страну", going to another country is an alternative to being in this country, the opposite of it, so you can only use "другую".  Again, if you say "he visited Russia and other FSU countries", you may say "прочие" or "другие", because he visited a number of countries.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо.  
чересчур - слишком 
Эти слова одинаковы в значении?

----------


## wanja

Чересчур is a bit more collocvial.

----------


## Dimitri

> Спасибо.  
> чересчур - слишком 
> Эти слова одинаковы в значении?

 Мне кажется да. 
Слишком - более разговорное слово 
Еще есть кстати слово - "чрезмерно" 
В порядке популярности они будут идти так: 
1) слишком
2) чересчур
3) чрезмерно

----------


## adoc

I cant tell which one is more colloquial, but my feeling is that чересчур is stronger, and it is used less frequently than слишком .

----------


## ReDSanchous

I agree with adoc that чересчур is used less frequently than слишком. However, I don't think that you should worry too much over the difference and frequency of usage of these words. Both are correct in most situations and it's hard for a Russian learner to determine which adverb s/he should use in those rare situations when only one adverb is possible.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо 
коли - если 
Эти слова синонимы? Официально ли слово "коли"?

----------


## ReDSanchous

Слово "коли", на мой взгляд, предсталяет собой разговорный язык. По поводу их синонимичности. Не особо думая, я бы сказал, что в большинстве случаев подойдут оба слова.

----------


## Dimitri

> Спасибо 
> коли - если 
> Эти слова синонимы? Официально ли слово "коли"?

 коли - я бы сказал, что это уже немного устаревшее, а так одно и то же

----------


## philippiq

> Привет, кто-нибудь знает в чем разница между этими словами?? 
> футляр - контейнер 
> Спасибо

 если интересно про футляр - контейнер 
то я вижу следующую разницу
контейнер в русском языке используется только в двух случаях 
1. например морской 12-ти футовый контейнер итд. 
2. контейнер пластиковый для еды
в прочих контекстах неупотребимо
и надо использовать другие слова, например коробка 
футляр это нечто сделанное специально для данной вещи

----------


## Leof

контейнер - is a widespread word - it is used everywhere - I'd say I agree with the above.
In my opinion, контейнер can be ANY SIZE - donor's organs are transported in контейнер - (from contain) - so контейнер is an anyshaped "box" of any size for carring, which _contains_ something special inside - like мусорный контейнер. 
футляр - that thing (being made specially for something, as it was told before) usually reflects the shape of the thing in every particular - you just can't put there anything other. The old photocameras' have футляр made of maden leather - you can not put there anything else but only the photocamera. The cigar and the duel pistols have футляр. 
The eye linses have контейнер, the usual glasses have футляр.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо за пояснение, я теперь понимаю.

----------


## basurero

Есть ли разница между этими словами: 
прошедший, минувший, прошлый   ::

----------


## Оля

прошедший - причастие
прошлый - прилагательное  ::

----------


## Оля

"Минувший" - то же, что и "прошедший", но более поэтичный вариант. 
Между "прошедший" и "прошлый" большой смысловой разницы нет; но мне кажется, есть устоявшиеся выражения, которые принято употреблять с тем или иным из этих двух слов. 
Например, можно сказать "в прошедшем году", но так скорее скажет диктор новостей (кстати, в новостях еще могут сказать "в минувшем году"). Но в разговорной речи - "в прошлом году". 
Еще "прошедший" можно перевести как *закончившийся* (прошедший чемпионат мира). А "прошлый" - как *предыдущий* (прошлый чемпионат мира).

----------


## basurero

спасибо :Д

----------


## Rtyom

Ты хотел написать D, а не Д!   ::   ::

----------


## basurero

хе хе,,,, но я думаю, что это лучше! русский смайлик!    ::  :: :П

----------


## basurero

означать - значить  
В чем разница?  ::

----------


## Lampada

"*ОБОЗНАЧАТЬ, обозначить или означать*, означать что, по(от, на)мечать, отличать какими-либо приметами, заметками; письмом или знаками.  _На паспорте лета не обозначены. 
Обозначь верх на тюках. 
Высота воды означена чертою._  
Обозначать ближе к помечать, ставить знак; 
означать - к знаменовать, значить.   _Что бы это означало? 
Зеленый цвет означает надежду_. 
- ся, быть означаему; |  
появляться, выказываться, подавать знак или весть о себе.   _Всходы обозначились, обозначаются. 
Новый месяц еще не обозначился, не видать его.  По дорога пыль означилась: знать едут! 
Тут залег след, а там опять обозначился. 
Сложенье означается прямым крестиком, а умноженье косым,_   О( бо)значенье ср. о(бо)значка ж. действие по глаг.  _Этот ящик с какою обозначкой, погляди!_   Обознача(и) тель, означатель, -ница, кто что-либо обозначает. "  *Ист.: Даль, 1880.*  Голубым - сейчас не употребляется.  *____________________________________________*   *Из словаря Ушакова* 
"*ОБОЗНАЧАТЬ*, обозначаю, аешь, несов, что.  
1. Несов. к обозначить.  
2. Значить, иметь значение чего-н.  _Медленные, ровные и как бы вымеренные шаги обозначают солидность._ Григорович. 
(Ср. означать.) 
_______________________________   *ОБОЗНАЧИТЬ*, обозначу, обозначишь, сов. (к обозначать), что.  
1. Отметить что-н. чем-н., сделать знак, метку на чем-н.  _Ты вели принести образчиков, да который тебе к лицу, тот и обозначь_. А. Островский.  _Обозначить тропинку на карте пунктиром._  
2. Показать, обнаружить, выразить что-н. в каких-н. внешних формах. _Увеличившаяся худоба резко обозначила скулы. 
В подробный рассказ их детства и юности я не вступаю, а обозначу лишь самые главные обстоятельства_. Достоевский. 
(Ср. означить.) 
__________________________________________________  _   *ОЗНАЧАТЬ*, означаю, означаешь, несов.  
1. Несов. к означить (книжн.).  
2. То же, что обозначать во 2 знач.  _Конфискация означает отчуждение собственности без вознаграждения_. Ленин.  _Пиковая дама означает тайную недоброжелательность_. Пушкин. 
_____________________________________   *ЗНАЧИТЬ*, значу, значишь, несов., что.  
1. Иметь какой-н. смысл, означать, выражать (о словах, жестах, знаках).  _Что это значит? 
Слово "изумление" в старину значило сумасшествие. 
Она говорит, что теленка во сне видеть - значит к прыщам._ Тургенев.  
2. со словом, означающим количество. Иметь важность, цену, вес, значительность.  _Я мало значу в своем учреждении. 
Успеть вовремя погрузить товар - очень много значит в торговом деле. Это ничего не значит._  "

----------


## Оля

> означать - значить  
> В чем разница?

 Я бы посоветовала не заморачиваться, и запомнить, что это почти одно и то же. Примерно как "платить" (непереходный глагол) и "оплачивать" (переходный глагол). 
"Это означает, что пора идти спать" = "Это значит, что пора идти спать". 
"Эта стрелка *означает* поворот."
"Здесь есть стрелка, это *значит, что* здесь поворот." 
Еще можно о любимом человеке сказать "Ты для меня много значишь."
Но "Ты для меня много означаешь" - так сказать нельзя   ::

----------


## detail

I'm curious, if any of you, who study Russian, have noticed the word "*воля*"? Doesi it seem unusual/strange that one single word means *will* and *freedom*?

----------


## shadow1

I thought "свобода" means freedom and "воля" means will/will-power. 
There does seem to be a lot words with dual meaning.
свет - light/world
мир - peace/world
небо - sky/heaven

----------


## detail

воля has the same double meaning as these words. It is absolutely suitable for the meaning freedom. I know, in English *liberty* (latin) and *freedom* (germanic) have different meaning: the former has more exalted meaning, while the latter is more practical, is simpler. Russian свобода isn't that exalted, but воля is definitely simpler.

----------


## shadow1

В чем разница между "также" и "тоже"?

----------


## detail

тоже is an adverb, it is used like "too". "Все кругом врут, и я тоже" "Everybody lies, me too."  ::  
также - can be used instead of тоже, but also is often used together with a union, where it can't be substituted by тоже: "иванов, петров, сидоров, а также кузннецов." Also it can start a sentence, while тоже can't (well, except there is an omited word): также пришёл Сидоров. Impossible to write "Тоже пришёл Сидоров". 
Seems similar to the use of "too" and "also": "too" goes after a noun, "also" can go before. 
I'm not a linguist. Maybe someone who can read a special vocabulary or a reference book, can give more accurate explanation.

----------


## shadow1

В чем разница между "приказать" и "велеть"?
Both words mean "to order".

----------


## Zaya

the second one became out of date

----------


## Wowik

Приказать - military term. Also used in bureaucracy.
Командир части приказал.
Директор приказал. (Выпустил приказ №25) 
Now it is in common use. 
Велеть, повелеть - archaic and poetic.

----------


## Ramil

Велеть is used when describing historical events:
Царь велел...       (although I'd used повелел)
По высочайшему велению. 
also when saying something like:
Начальник велел сделать мне это (in a conversation: the boss told me to do that).  (the difference is like between to order to do smth and to tell to do smth)  
also when speaking to children:
Делай, как велела мама (Do as Mom told you).

----------


## Wowik

Согласен. 
Велеть еще не устарело.   

> Велеть is used when describing historical events:
> Царь велел...       (although I'd used повелел)
> По высочайшему велению.  It is archaic 
> also when saying something like:
> Начальник велел сделать мне это (in a conversation: the boss told me to do that).  (the difference is like between to order to do smth and to tell to do smth)   It is not so official. Boss do not issue a writting order (приказ) 
> also when speaking to children:
> Делай, как велела мама (Do as Mom told you).  It is not official also. It is even rather gentle. (Mother is always gentle )

 Велеть - now means tell to somebody a wish about what this somebody should do.
Велеть - from Воля (a will) 
So  

```
Велеть - order (archaic)
       - tell
```

----------


## Chuvak

> Спасибо Дмитрий! Я уже знаю об этом сайте, я его люблю!  :P  
> Но поскольку все на русском, Мне трудно понять разницу между двумя словами....

----------


## Chuvak

> Спасибо!  
> А как насчет "прочий" и "другой" (или "остальной", я не знаю точно)? Есть ли какая-либо разница между значениями этих двух слов, не включая того, что "прочий" не употребляется в обиходной речи?

----------


## Chuvak

> Спасибо за помощь, но у меня появились новые вопросы! 
> наружность, внешность -------- эти слова одинаковы в значении?

----------


## basurero

спасибо чувак!

----------


## Wowik

> Спасибо, чувак!

----------


## shadow1

Another quick one.
В чем разница между "прежний" и "бывший"? 
Both words mean "former".

----------


## kt_81

> Another quick one.
> В чем разница между "прежний" и "бывший"? 
> Both words mean "former".

 IMHO
прежний = previous
бывший = former 
It might not be 100% precise, but I hope it helps to feel the difference. It's correct for all the examples I can think of at the moment (1:30 AM  ::  ).

----------


## Оля

> Another quick one.
> В чем разница между "прежний" и "бывший"? 
> Both words mean "former".

 Мне кажется, часто это одно и то же.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> IMHO
> прежний = previous
> бывший = former

 +1 
ПРЕЖНИЙ
1. Бывший прежде, минувший. 
Прежние времена.
2. Такой, как был раньше. 
Я уже не прежний.
3. Предшествовавший, бывший перед чем–н. 
Прежний начальник. 
БЫВШИЙ
1. Ныне не состоящий в какой–нибудь должности, звании. 
Бывший директор. Бывший министр.

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by kt_81  IMHO
> прежний = previous
> бывший = former   +1 
> ПРЕЖНИЙ
> 1. Бывший прежде, минувший. 
> Прежние времена.
> 2. Такой, как был раньше. 
> Я уже не прежний.
> 3. Предшествовавший, бывший перед чем–н. 
> ...

 -1 
ПРЕЖНИЙ
1. Бывший прежде, минувший. = former
Прежние времена. = former times
2. Такой, как был раньше. = former
Я уже не прежний. = I'm not my former self already
3. Предшествовавший, бывший перед чем–н. = previous
Прежний начальник. = previous boss 
БЫВШИЙ
1. Ныне не состоящий в какой–нибудь должности, звании. = former, ex-
Бывший директор. Бывший министр. = former (ex-) director, head. former (ex-) minister

----------


## gRomoZeka

Hey, I didn't mean "previous" to be the exact translation. It's just an example to show a nuance in meaning.   ::

----------


## paramita

Какая разница между словами "футляр" и "чехол"? Например про мобильник какое слово подходит?

----------


## Vadim84

> Какая разница между словами "футляр" и "чехол"?

 футляр usually denotes a hard, solid, stiff casing whereas чехол means a soft casing.  

> Например про мобильник какое слово подходит?

 Not sure since I haven't got a cellphone  ::

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by paramita  Какая разница между словами "футляр" и "чехол"?   футляр usually denotes a hard, solid, stiff casing whereas чехол means a soft casing.    
> 			
> 				Например про мобильник какое слово подходит?
> 			
> 		  Not sure since I haven't got a cellphone

 Both, i belive.
But чехол is the one that is widely used now. (cause in most cases they are 'soft' imho)

----------

